# Sewing thread



## Jaseduck (Sep 14, 2014)

When you guys tie plants to drift wood what kind of string do you use? Does sewing thread dissolve in water.


----------



## Tiptop (Apr 15, 2013)

Be sure it's cotton thread as that will rot away naturally, while giving the plants enough time to attach to the wood.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

100% cotton will dissolve in 2-3 months. Polyester blend, which is most commonly sold, lasts a whole lot longer. I have some going on 8 months that is still relatively intact.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Cotton stretches when wet, so if you're using cotton thread, cut your lengths and soak them for awhile first. Otherwise the dry thread you thought you had pulled tight will stretch and loosen once you submerge it.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The 100% cotton I use (40 weight/3 ply) starts to dissolve in 2-3 weeks so it's good for fast attaching moss like Taxiphyllum's. However, some mosses take longer so polyester is an alternative as that will last forever. Fishing line works as well.


----------



## cephelix (Apr 8, 2013)

have to agree with solcielo, using a clear 1/4lb line to attach anubias to lava rocks. less conspicuous than cotton thread and it lasts forever so you don't have to worry about the line dissolving before your plants have had time to attach


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

not sure what kind of sewing thread I used (just grabed a black one from my mom lol) and its still holding some anubias in my low tech 55gallon tank thats been running for over a year now...


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

i was also searching online before for 100% cotton thread but all of them are mercerized. is that toxic to plants and fishes?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I bought a 150 meter spool of mercerized cotton thread (40/3) for under $3 at a sewing store. It won't harm anything.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

gel super glue


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Matsnork said:


> gel super glue


that right there, its my go to when trying to get moss to stick on wood/rock. Makes life SO much easier lol


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

lamiskool said:


> that right there, its my go to when trying to get moss to stick on wood/rock. Makes life SO much easier lol


do you use super glue in your shrimp tank?


----------



## Jaseduck (Sep 14, 2014)

I am just going to cut it after 3 weeks.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

My favorite method? Cram roots and bits of moss into nooks and crannies until they stay. A variety of 4 letter words also help. I haven't had much luck with superglue, and I can't say I'm a fan of thread, though I'll happily use it before the glue. I always end up with very visible white residue from the glue, or visible thread from the thread. At least with the thread I can remove it once the plant or moss has attached


----------

